# diversity or duplicity



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I am thinking of buying another semi pistol,

I have been on a quest to own all of the common calibers etc so I would have access to different ammo if their was a shortage.

Now my mind wonders and wonders if I should be more concerned about having duplicity and a stock pile of one type of ammo.

I already have a 9mm.

I lustfully desire a 40 and a 1911 in 45 acp.

Should I have a large stock pile of ammo, for th3 9mm I.E. the equivalent value of a new pistol in ammo, $550 +- 

Or would you have another pistol in a different caliber???

Choose one or the other money only spends once.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ammo no weapon /weapon no ammo both not the best place to be.
Ammo can be purchased in smaller quantities over time a box here a box there. Most weapons can not be purchased that way .
You only live once, and if your heart desires a 40 and or a 45 then you should over time take steps to acquire them.
Long as it don't take food from the kids.
Right now 40 and 45 ammo is the easiest to find . Pick your weapon get it, then stock up on ammo as you go.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Twice in 4 years we have had a couple of pretty brutal ammunition shortages that lasted about 12 months before there was much in the way of relief. Both times in each case when ammo did return in plentiful amounts at dealers shelfs, the price had went up considerably in many cases. We still have 3 more years of a hostile to guns and gun owners administration in the white house. Its looking like more and more we are going to see another democrat hostile to gun and gun owners in the white house when the current resident leaves. That makes the chances of yet another ammunition shortage look like a pretty fair to high probability. As such until you have a considerable stash of ammunition for your SHTF guns, I wouldn't consider another caliber until I had a satisfactory ammo stash for the ones I already had.

Consider too that during both of the ammo shortages of recent years, it didn't matter what pistol caliber you wanted to buy, they rarely had it in stock or were even allowing for back orders. In the most recent one, 44 Mag was about the only thing you would occasionally be able to find and even then that was quiet the crap shoot. Consider too that 40 S&W and 45 ACP cost considerably more than 9mm. How much do you wanna shoot and how long are your arms and how deep are your pockets, is the question I would also be asking myself right now.

That being said I would be looking at Duplicity instead of Diversity, if you just must buy another fire arm right now. That's just my opinion and we all know what they say about those... Now if your a reloader, have components such as primers and powders that work with your "new caliber" as well as the 9mm, then I might be of another opinion. In such a case if I could score a good stash of bullets and cases, then I might opt for a "new caliber".

Just some food for thought...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You just cant go wrong with a 1911 in 45 ACP. Especially if they institute a 10 round mag capacity like they did during the AWB 94. I got two of them and use one of them for my duty weapon and CCW. Not a fan of the 40 S&W for a number of reasons. But hey if it floats you boat get it, after all its your money and your gun and your the only one you have to make happy.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I would say go for the gun. As Smitty points out, ammo can always be had in smaller amounts. Buying a box every time you visit the store doesn't cost a fortune, but it builds your stockpile fairly quick. Having the experience with multiple guns and multiple calibers is much more difficult to come by.

As for the type of gun you want, I love my new 1911. That's a gun you NEED to have in your collection, and you can get some very nicely built Rock Island Armory near that price range. Hit your gently used neighborhood gun store. On the other hand, my double stack .40S&W remains my daily carry and probably will for the foreseeable future. So I won't be able to help you much on that decision, I like both calibers a great deal. Go for whichever one fits in your hand better.



Smitty901 said:


> Right now 40 and 45 ammo is the easiest to find . Pick your weapon get it, then stock up on ammo as you go.


Depends entirely on your geography. I can't find .45 for the life of me at the moment but there's a couple boxes of 9mm sitting on the shelf just down the road from me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great question. I believe strongly in the theory, 2 is 1 and 1 is none. Pick up another identical weapon in 9mm today and immediately begin the process of saving for the 1911 .45acp. Over the years when I've introduced a new caliber to the family I immediately do a bulk buy of that ammo and then include that ammo on my regular purchase by the box...weekly or monthly depending on budget etc.

Good luck!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Years ago I downsized with firearms as had so many different makes, models, calibers, etc. Decided what cailbers would really do the job then decided on makes & models. You can go with a certain firearm that different models will use the same cailber & even magazine. I've four different models in five P-35 & all use the same magazine & all are 9mm. Plenty of 9mm stocked. Did the same with rifles getting atleast two rifles that used the same magazine & stocked up on ammo for it.

And think about this. If you have to use a bunch of ammo you are going to be dead or alive. If still alive there will be other firearms & ammo on the ground.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

My vote would be for a .40 S&W. Ammo is generally plentiful, and I'm sure there are many like me who have alot stockpiled, and it is pretty standard among Police Depts nowadays. .40 S&W gives you ballistics closer to a .45, with less recoil. Plus you get almost 9mm capacity vs. a .45acp. 

Just my opinion. Hope it helps.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Every caliber has its place. I try to maintain doubles of the big stuff but not in every caliber. Build a stockpile of ammo for when you need it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I would suggest getting the .45.
The most available ammo is the 9mm and the 45. Mostly cause they are military rounds.
The 40 is a very common police round, but may not be as available as the other two.
Besides, there is a high cool factor with a 1911 in 45.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

With this last shortage it seems 40 and 45 was the most likely to show on on the self. Right now rack is full of 40 and 45 no 9mm
lot of .38 and 380 also.
40 is one of the common calibers I have by passed, plan to correct that soon. For no other reason than to have one.
There is no magic answer if your heart bleeds for a weapon or caliber then go for it. Weapons don't have to make sense to the rest of us,
they just need to make sense to you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For a gun, I would suggest the 1911 in a .45ACP.

Practically speaking though, I would buy extra ammo 1st. I was late getting into the AR. I bought mine in Nov last year. I wasn't too worried about ammo at the time and only had just a little bit on hand. Then came Sandy Hook. The ammo dried up in an instant. I didn't realize how bad until I placed an order for some bulk in Feb. I got it in July. I was only able to buy small quantities until middle to late summer. Some cost me a pretty penny per round. I have a fair supply right now but man, it took me forever to get there. Since then I have increased the amount of ammo I keep on hand.

I said this because I think the next end around play will be geared toward ammo. A tax, serial numbers, something that will make ammo very hard to get. Trying it with gun restrictions hasn't worked and he could probably be able to get that off the ground with an executive order.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

alterego said:


> Well I am thinking of buying another semi pistol,
> 
> I have been on a quest to own all of the common calibers etc so I would have access to different ammo if their was a shortage.
> 
> ...


I didn't read the other posts, I am sure there is good information there but here is my thought.

I don't own a .40 and don't intent to buy one even though it seems to be the choice of the FBI, DHS, and others.

My thought is I have plenty of ammo for the weapons systems I intend to deploy.

If a DHS person shows up and takes me out, it doesn't matter how I planned, he took me out end of story.

However if I take HIM out then I have his weapon, his ammo, his clips, his chest rig and all that follows

I am not interested in having every possible combo, I am only interested in WINNING with the one I have.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

tango said:


> I would suggest getting the .45.
> The most available ammo is the 9mm and the 45. Mostly cause they are military rounds.
> The 40 is a very common police round, but may not be as available as the other two.
> Besides, there is a high cool factor with a 1911 in 45.


There is a lot of 40 cal ammo out there. And its a better round than the 9mm and the 45.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally, I like shooting .45. I do not like shooting .40. It is just a personal preference and I cannot even put into words a reason. I just do not like the "feel" of .40. It could be that I have not shot enough of it or shot the right guns. I have only shot it in a couple of S&W and one compact Glock in .40. I did not like any of the three. I have been thinking I should have at least one .40 just because it is so available. I have been thinking about a Beretta 96. But...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Personally, I like shooting .45. I do not like shooting .40. It is just a personal preference and I cannot even put into words a reason.


It's okay Inor, not everyone can be perfect.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The 40 and 45 are ballistically equal. By that I mean the terminal ballistics. The 40 is a bit faster with a slightly smaller bullet which means it has a slightly flatter trajectory but both are good man stopper rounds. I have owned a 45 1911 but I will never own another auto loader (other than the SKS that I own). I hate chasing brass. I really like to shoot and reload but I HATE chasing brass.

My 357 is better in some ways and yet not as good at stopping a man. It might even kill faster but it won't stop a man the way that those two rounds do. I own a 45 Colt that is the ballistic twin of the 45 ACP. That will stop a man and do a good job of it. I can load it up beyond 45 or 40 velocities and it will kill anything that walks crawls or swims (ok, not everything that swims). I like being able to enjoy shooting and putting my brass back into the box once it is shot WITHOUT HAVING TO FIND IT.

Did I tell you, I hate chasing brass?


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> *The 40 and 45 are ballistically equal. By that I mean the terminal ballistics. The 40 is a bit faster with a slightly smaller bullet which means it has a slightly flatter trajectory but both are good man stopper rounds. *I have owned a 45 1911 but I will never own another auto loader (other than the SKS that I own). I hate chasing brass. I really like to shoot and reload but I HATE chasing brass.
> 
> My 357 is better in some ways and yet not as good at stopping a man. It might even kill faster but it won't stop a man the way that those two rounds do. I own a 45 Colt that is the ballistic twin of the 45 ACP. That will stop a man and do a good job of it. I can load it up beyond 45 or 40 velocities and it will kill anything that walks crawls or swims (ok, not everything that swims). I like being able to enjoy shooting and putting my brass back into the box once it is shot WITHOUT HAVING TO FIND IT.
> 
> Did I tell you, I hate chasing brass?


Agreed that both are great man stoppers. The 40 however while having near equal stopping power has better range, less recoil and is slightly lighter weight giving you a small edge in how many rounds you can carry. I have tested the two side by side and the 40 out performs the 45 every time&#8230;.

Oh and I like the 45 as well, I own and carry a 1911 in 45 acp often....


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I didn't read the other posts, I am sure there is good information there but here is my thought.
> 
> I don't own a .40 and don't intent to buy one even though it seems to be the choice of the FBI, DHS, and others.
> 
> ...


The only thing about it, DHS won't send just one.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> The only thing about it, DHS won't send just one.


No problemo, Señor. More ammo on the ground when it's all over.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Really Handguns are not to hold off the hoard,they are personal defense up close. So there really is not reason to over load on hand guns and ammo for them at the expense of long guns .
Most of my hand guns are wants not needs.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Really Handguns are not to hold off the hoard,they are personal defense up close. So there really is not reason to over load on hand guns and ammo for them at the expense of long guns .
> Most of my hand guns are wants not needs.


Excellent point, but in rebuttal we don't know if the ship will ever hit the flan. Day to day, it's much easier to carry a sidearm then it is to carry a long gun, and as such they are very effective tools in the here and now. Might as well have a couple!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Excellent point, but in rebuttal we don't know if the ship will ever hit the flan. Day to day, it's much easier to carry a sidearm then it is to carry a long gun, and as such they are very effective tools in the here and now. Might as well have a couple!


 That is my point Handguns are for CC or OC as a personal defense up close. If you know your heading for trouble you always either avoid it or carry a long gun. Personally I own a truck load but not going to justify them as necessary.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> That is my point Handguns are for CC or OC as a personal defense up close. If you know your heading for trouble you always either avoid it or carry a long gun. Personally I own a truck load but not going to justify them as necessary.


They're necessary if you ever want to use any of that handgun ammo you own.

ZING!


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> No problemo, Señor. More ammo on the ground when it's all over.


You ever see that old Clint Eastwood movie The Gauntlet?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have 3 9mm's,duplicity in that I load them. Buy whatever gun floats your boat


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have not noticed any real difference in recoil between the .40 and .45, a .40 with a heavy bullet can do a pretty good imitation of a .45 and a .45 with a light bullet can do a pretty good imitation of a .40. Both calibers are available where I live while 9mm has not been seen in a while, buy the one you want and enjoy.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A 9mm or a 40 may expand, a 45 will never shrink
A 40 is a better round than a 45 --- really?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mike45 said:


> You ever see that old Clint Eastwood movie The Gauntlet?


One does not simply "see" a Clint Eastwood movie. One experiences Clint Eastwood movies. Chuck Norris once went to a Clint Eastwood movie. That night Chuck Norris checked under his bed to make sure Clint Eastwood wasn't there.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And all this time I thought 1911s were used to hammer the nails into the coffins of those stopped by it. Besides, I can always use the 1911 to hit the guy in the head when I run out of ammo.

IMHO each firearm and each caliber has its use and place in this world. I'll keep my .45. I comfortable with it, reasonably proficient and have a few round tucked away to use in it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Chuck Norris once went to a Clint Eastwood movie. That night Chuck Norris checked under his bed to make sure Clint Eastwood wasn't there.


This is not to take anything away from Clint Eastwood, but your talking about Chuck Norris here... Chuck Norris must even like you because everybody Chuck Norris didn't like is dead.


----------

